# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  du lich malaysia - singapore gia re ms duyen 0979697346

## vuongdl

*MALAYSIA - SINGAPORE*
*( 7 NGÀY 6 ĐÊM )*
*Phương tiện : Máy Bay*
**

*Ngày 1: TP.HCM  SIN- JOHOR BAHRU ( Ăn chiều)*
Buổi sáng:
·         HDV đón Quý khách tại ga đi quốc tế sân bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, khởi hành điSINGAPORE.
·         Đến sân bay CHANGI, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn khởi hành đi Johor Bahru, tiểu bang JOHOR, biên giới với SINGAPORE. Dùng cơm chiều và nghỉ đêm tại Jahor Bahru. 

*Ngày 2: JOHOR BAHRU – KUALA LUMPUR    (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Buổi sáng:
·         Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đòan tham quan khu PUTRAJAYA – Trung Tâm Hành Chánh mới ( NEW CITY ) của thủ đô KUALA LUMPUR.
·         Khời hành về Thủ Đô Kuala Lumpur. Chụp ảnh lưu niệm với Cung Điện Hoàng Gia, nơi sống và làm việc của Quốc Vương hiện tại, Viếng Quảng Trường Độc Lập nơi đặt tượng đài TUGU NEGARA tưởng niệm những người đã chết cho cuộc đấu tranh giành độc lập của đất nước MALAYSIA. Chụp ảnh lưu niệm cùng tòa Tháp đôi ( TWIN TOWER ) – niềm tự hào của người dân MALAYSIA, Quý khách có dịp ngắm toàn cảnh thủ đôKUALA LUMPUR từ trên cao (chi phí tự túc).
·         Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Sakura với món Cari rất hấp dẫn. 
Buổi chiều:
·         Đoàn tham quan và mua sắm và thưởng thức hương vị socola hấp dẫn tại VƯƠNG QUỐC CHOCOLATE. Quý khách mua sắm thỏa thích tại 6 tầng shopping của TT THƯƠNG MẠI KLCC.
·         Xe đưa Quý khách đi ăn chiều với món lẩu Bak kut teh. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 3: KUALA LUMPUR- GENTING      (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Buổi sáng:
·         Đoàn dùng điểm tâm, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Tham quan và mua sắm tại PHÒNG TRƯNG BÀY ĐÁ PHONG THỦY. Khởi hành đi GENTING– trung tâm vui chơi nổi tiếng của nằm cách thủ đô chỉ 51km nhưng khí hậu hoàn toàn khác biệt do độ cao hơn 1800m so với mặt nước biển. Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Buổi chiều:
·         Quý khách lên GENTING bằng cáp treo. Đến KHU NGHỈ MÁT GENTING, HDVgiới thiệu với Quý khách về Trung Tâm Giải Trí THEMPARK.
·         Đoàn dùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nhận phòng. Tự do tham quan Trung Tâm Giải Trí, thử vận may với sòng bài, khu trò chơi điện tử (chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tạiGENTING 

*Ngày 4: GENTING – MALACCA      (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Buổi sáng:
·         Dùng điểm tâm, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Tạm biệt cao nguyên, trên đường dừng chân tham quan Động BATU cao 272 bậc thang chụp hình lưu niệm với tượng Thần Morogan– Thánh địa của người MALAYSIA gốc ẤN ĐỘ, thưởng thức và xem biểu diễn “Trà kéo – tea tareak”, mát-xa đầu miễn phí. 
Buổi chiều:
·         Đoàn đến MALACCA, HDV đưa Quý khách tham quan Cửa Hàng Đồ Khô và các đặc sản của MALAYSIA, Nhà thờ Thánh PAUL’S, Khu Phố Cổ, Pháo Đài Cổ BỒ ĐÀO NHA, Quảng Trường HÀ LAN, Đình THANH VÂN (CHEN HOON).
·         Dùng cơm chiều, về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại MALACCA.

*Ngày 5: MALACCA – SINGAPORE    ( Ăn 3 bữa )*
Buổi sáng:
·         Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành đi SINGAPORE. Dùng cơm trưa. Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất, nhập cảnh 2 nước.
·         Đến SINGAPORE, Đoàn tham quan Vườn chim JURONG rộng trên 20 ha, là nơi tụ họp các loài chim trên thế giới: chim cánh cụt, Vườn chim hót SONG BIRDS, chim két nhiều màu sắc sặc sỡ, vườn chim FLAMINGO. 
Quý khách thưởng thức All Star Birds Show với các tiết mục biểu diễn đặc biệt của những loài chim độc đáo.
·         Dùng cơm chiều. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi

*Ngày 6:  SINGAPORE – Đảo SENTOSA           ( Ăn 3 bữa )*
Buổi sáng:
·         Ăn sáng. Khởi hành tham quan Công Viên Sư Tử Biển, Quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng và chụp hình lưu niệm với tượng sư tử mình cá (biểu tượng của đất nướcSINGAPORE) được đặt tại cửa sông, khánh thành ngày 15/09/1972. Ngắm nhìn Tòa Thị Chính, tòa nhà Quốc Hội, tượng SIR STAMFORD RAFFLES, nhà hátESPLANADE với kiến trúc độc đáo. Đoàn tham quan Công ty chế tác đá quý và cửa hàng dầu gió của SINGAPORE, ăn trưa với món nướng Hàn Quốc BBQ.
Buổi chiều:
·         Quý khách đi sang đảo SENTOSA, tham quan: Bảo Tàng Sáp – nơi trưng bày các tượng sáp tỷ lệ 1:1, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử hình thành đất nước SINGAPORE, Quý khách có dịp ngắm nhìn thành phố SINGAPORE, khu hải cảng và toàn cảnh đảoSENTOSA với Sky Tower từ độ cao 131m so với mặt nước biển.
·         Ăn chiều tại nhà hàng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước: SONG OF THE SEA– chương trình biễu diễn hoành tráng, hiện đại, phối hợp giữa những tia nước nhảy múa với hiệu ứng của ánh sáng, âm thanh và những tia laser cùng pháo hoa rực rỡ. Kết thúc buổi diễn, xe đưa Đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 7: SINGAPORE  TP.HCM         ( Ăn sáng )*
Buổi sáng:
·         Dùng điểm tâm. Quý khách sinh họat tự do đến giờ trả phòng khách sạn, xe đưa Đoàn ra sân bay khởi hành trở về TPHCM. Quý khách ăn trưa trên máy bay.
·         Về đến sân bay TÂN SƠN NHẤT, HDV chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: XEM TAI ĐAY:
http://www.dulichthaigiare.com/

GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
ü  Vé máy bay khứ hồi TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – SINGAPORE – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH: LION AIR
ü  Thuế phi trường 2 nước; thuế an ninh; phụ phí xăng dầu (có thể thay đổi theo ngày xuất vé).
ü  Xe ô tô chất lượng cao có máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến tại nước ngoài.
ü  Khách  sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3* (2 khách / phòng).
ü  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
ü  Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
ü  Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt suốt tuyến.
ü  Phí bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa: 10.000 USD / trường hợp).
ü  QUÀ TẶNG:  BAO HỘ CHIẾU, Nón du lịch

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
ü  Hộ chiếu (thời hạn không dưới 6 tháng).
ü  Phụ thu phòng đơn: 270 USD/ Khách / phòng.
ü  Hành lý quá cước qui định. Xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình + Các show về đêm.
ü  Điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
ü  Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV, tài xế (mức quy định: 3 USD/khách/ngày).

KHÁCH NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI HOẶC VIỆT KIỀU:
ü  Visa tái nhập vào Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài hoặc khách Việt Kiều: 35USD. Visa nhận tại cửa khẩu và có giá trị vào Việt Nam 1 lần – trong 3 tháng đối với Việt kiều.
ü  GIAO CHO CÔNG TY DU LỊCH HỘ CHIẾU GỐC VÀ 02 ẢNH 4X6.
ü  MANG THEO TỜ KHAI HẢI QUAN NHẬP CẢNH, VÀ VISA.

CHÍ PHÍ TOUR ÁP DỤNG ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM (chưa bao gồm thuế):
ü  Dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour người lớn + thuế (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn).
ü  Từ 02 đến 11 tuổi:           75% giá tour người lớn + thuế (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn).
ü  Từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá người lớn.                                    

*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:*
ü  Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 10 ngày làm việc, Quý khách chịu chi phí 30% và visa (nếu có).
ü  Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 07 ngày làm việc, Quý khách chịu chi phí 50% và visa (nếu có).
ü  Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 05 ngày làm việc, Quý khách chịu chi phí 100% và visa (nếu có).

GHI CHÚ: Chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào lịch bay của Hãng Hàng Không và tình hình khách sạn tại Malaysia, Singapore.  Trong những trường hợp khách quan như: khủng bố, thiên tai, thời hạn cấp visa của Lãnh sự quán hoặc do thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như: máy bay, tàu hỏa, thì Công ty Du lịch sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
Ms Duyên: 0979697346 - Mr Vương: 0909562012 - 0909902001
Yahoo: huongduyen267 - vuongtravel
Email: huongduyen267@yahoo.com - vuongtravel@gmail.com
*

----------


## vuongdl

BANGKOK – PATTAYA – SAFARI WORLD 6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM





KHUYẾN MÃI: 
+  Giá giảm 2 usd nếu đăng ký 4 – 6 người

+ Giá giảm 4 usd nếu Số lượng đăng ký từ 7 - 9 người
+ Giá giảm 8 usd nếu số lượng đăng ký tử 10 – 15 người
+ Giảm giá 10 usd nếu số lượng đăng ký từ 16 người trở lên


TẶNG: 
- Công viên nổi tiếng Safari World

- Massage Thái cố truyền.
- Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng patin lớn nhất Châu Á.
- Tặng Show Bede.
- Vui chơi tại chợ nổi..
- Ăn buffet tại nhà hàng Xoay 56 tầng.







NGÀY THỨ 1 : TP.HCM – BANGKOK
Hướng dẫn sẽ đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất để đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan. Đến vương quốcThai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hay tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm… (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay).


NGÀY THỨ 2 : SÔNG CHAOPHRAYA – HOÀNG CUNG – SRIRACHA – PATTAYA
Buổi sáng:
+ Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Cung Điện Mùa Hè, một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ – Đồ cổ… qua đó quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. .Tiếp theo quý khách sẽ được tham quan tòa nhà quốc hội của vương quốcThailand.
+ Cùng dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya đầy lãng mạn và huyền bí – con sông của các vị vua Huyền thoại xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…
Kế tiếp xe đưa quý khách tham quan Chợ nổi bốn miền nơi quý khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đặc trưng và sản phẩm của 4 miền đất nước Thailand.
Buổi chiều:
+  Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, dùng bữa tối. Tham gia các Show về đêm tại Pattaya (chi phí tự túc)…( Ăn 3 bữa )





NGÀY THỨ 3 : PATTAYA – ĐẢO CORAL – BUFFET  XOAY 56 TẦNG – THÁI MASSAGE
Buổi sáng:
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Đảo Coral ( đảo San Hô) bằng tàu cao tốc. Tại đây Quý khách có thể thỏa sức đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: Dù kéo – Lướt ván – Lái Canô – Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển..(chi phí tự túc).
+ Sau đó tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pattaya dùng Buffet trưa tại nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng cao nhất ở Pattaya, có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với độ cao hơn 150m, Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến (nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo với 4-6 người, chi phí tự túc cho trò chơi).
+ Sau đó xe đưa đến tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch tuyệt đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v… Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các chú voi (voi massage) ….
Tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn, núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan.
Buổi tối:
+ Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ massage Thái cổ truyền giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya…(Ăn 3 bữa)




NGÀY THỨ 4 : PATTAYA – YẾN SÀO – CHÙA PHẬT VÀNG – SHOW BEDE – BKK
Buổi sáng:
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quýWorld Gems Collection (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001).
+ Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Trung tâm yến sào để tìm hiểu về các loại yến kế tiếp xe đưa quý khách đến cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái để dùng thử và mua sắm.
+ Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Royal Dragon Hồng Kông – nhà hàng lớn nhất Châu Á với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc.
Buổi chiều:
+ Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan chùa Phật bằng vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn.
+ Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện.…..
Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại Bangkok nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối…Tiếp theo khách tự do mua sắm tai Chợ Đêm…(Ăn 3 bữa)






NGÀY THỨ 5: PHẬT BỐN MẶT – SAFARI WORLD – ĐÁ QUÝ CENTER – CHỢ PRATUNAM
Buổi sáng:
+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhấtBangkok, tiếp tục tham quan Vườn Thú Hoang Dã (Safafi World) - Quý khách ngồi trên xe đi dạo trong công viên của thế giới động vật xem: Hươu Cao cổ, Lạc Đà, Sư Tử, Beo, Gấu,… được nuôi thả tự do. Tiếp tục xem show biểu diễn xiếc Cá Heo ngộ nghĩnh, thông minh (Dolphin show), Cowboy show với các màn trình diễn ly kỳ hấp dẫn. Và dùng bữa Buffet trưa tại công viên
+ Tiếp đến tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.
+ Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách đến mua sắm tại Chợ Sĩ Pratunam lớn nhất Bangkok và dùng cơm trưa tại siêu thị (tự túc), tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và chợ sĩ…(Ăn 2 bữa)




NGÀY THỨ 6 : BANGKOK – HCM CITY
+ Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, hướng dẫn viên tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách. 


MÁY BAY
TK 69G: SGN/BKK  20:30


TK68G: BKK/SGN  15:20
FD 3724: BKK/SGN 15:55—17:25
FD 3725: SGN/BKK 17:55—19:25



+ Khách sạn : 
BANGKOK : THE DYNASTY HOTEL…… PRINCETON….(Hoặc tương đương) 
PATAYA : EASTERN GRAND PALACE….SUN SMILE….(Hoặc tương đương)



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn. .
2. Xe & hướng dẫn suốt tuyến. .
3. Khách sạn 3 – 4* (2 Người/phòng).
4. Nước suối phục vụ suốt tuyến.
5. Tặng Buffet nhà hàng xoay 56 tầng.

6. Tặng Thái massage.
7. Bữa ăn theo chương trình
8. Vé vào cổng các nơi tham quan theo chương trình
9. Bảo hiểm du lịch
10. Nón du lịch, Bao hộ chiếu.
11. Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000USD

12. Thuế sân bay 2 nước, Phí an ninh du lịch & Phí phụ thu xăng dầu


GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
1. Hộ chiếu.
2. Chi phí cá nhân.
3. Phí bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên (3 USD / ngày / khách).
4. Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (40 USD/khách) đối với ngoại kiều.



GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI NGÀY THƯỜNG: xem tai day
BẢNG GIÁ TOUR THÁI LAN 6 NGÀY | DU LỊCH THÁI LAN
BẢNG GIÁ VÀ LỊCH KHỞI HÀNH THÁI LAN | DU LỊCH THÁI LAN GIÁ RẺ



+ Trẻ em dưới 2 tuồi : 88 usd tổng cộng
+ Trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi giảm 30$ giá tour người lớn . (Ngủ chung giường người lớn)
+ Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi tính như vé người lớn.
+ Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí phạt = 40% tổng giá tour chương trình.
+ Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí phạt = 75% tổng giá tour chương trình.
+ Sau thời gian trên phí phạt = 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.
+ (Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).
+ Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn.

*Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh**.


Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: 
Mr Vương  : 0909902001 - Ms Duyen: 0979697346
Email :truongthevuong@gmail.com - huongduyen267@yahoo.com
Nick yahoo :its_over3000 - huongduyen267

----------

